# map vs. bestand



## ThomasK

Kan iemand mij zeggen of beide in computertaal hetzelfde betekenen? Of is de een een deel van de ander? Ik zeg altijd 'adressenbestand', maar ik vind ook 'adressenmap'. 

Het gaat om bv. _un fichier_ in het Frans. 

Dank!


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hoi,

Ik ben geen expert, maar volgens mij is een _bestand_ een document of een foto etcetera die je opslaat als Word, Powerpoint, JPG etc. Deze _bestanden_ kun je vervolgens opslaan in een _map_.

Een _fichier_ zou ik vertalen met _map_.

Brown


----------



## ThomasK

Well, Mr/Ms Brown, dat lijkt mij een heel goed vertrekpunt. U zou gelijk kunnen hebben! 

Dan zou een _adressenbestand_ alvast logisch zijn als we alle adressen als gegevens bekijken (terwijl een -map lijkt te impliceren dat de adressen zelf bestanden zijn...). 

Dank !


----------



## Suehil

In het Engels is een bestand 'a file' en een map 'a directory'.  Een bestand vind je in een map.  
Volgens mij is 'addressenbestand' een woord dat ouder is dan computers.


----------



## Joannes

Brownpaperbag heeft gelijk over het verschil tussen *map* en *bestand* in computertaal. Maar in Franse computertaal komt *un fichier* overeen met *een bestand* in het Nederlands. 'Een map' is *un répertoire* (of *un dossier* op Mac).



Suehil said:


> Volgens mij is 'addressenbestand' een woord dat ouder is dan computers.


Dat denk ik ook. Daar heeft *bestand* namelijk de betekenis die geleid heeft tot de computerbetekenis: 'een totaal aan gelijksoortige gegevens' (Van Dale) -- dezelfde associatie bij *fichier*, niet echt bij *file*. Maar blijf dus hoe dan ook maar *adressenbestand* zeggen.


----------



## ThomasK

Heel hartelijk dank, zeg ! Prima informatie !


----------



## lichterflug

Grappig om te zien dat dit problemen geeft voor buitenlanders. Adressenbestand is inderdaad een heel normaal woord, 'adressenmap' wordt misschien in België geaccepteerd, maar in Nederland kom je er niet mee weg. Verder is het verschil tussen 'bestand' en 'map' al uitgelegd. Let er wel op dat 'adres(-)' maar één -d- heeft.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik gebruik 'adressenmap' ook nooit, hoor, maar ik vond het op internet... Vandaar !

Dank aan iedereen !


----------



## Pepinos

Zie Joannes en Brownpaperbag voor het verschil map/bestand:

map - folder - dossier (répertoire)
bestand - file - fichier

Adressenbestand is dus de juiste term. Tenzij je natuurlijk een fysieke map hebt met adressen erin, maar dat lijkt me niet de context.


----------



## ThomasK

Perfetto, grazie !

Hartelijk,
JanG


----------



## Pepinos

Om nog op je originele vraag te antwoorden: het één is inderdaad deel van het ander; bestanden zitten (meestal) in mappen.


----------

